# Response from a friend



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

This octogenarian has done more for geology students, his alma mater, his Cherokee people, and other causes than anyone I've known. I wanted him to know how much my wife and I admire him.

The stick is Boid'Arc (Osage Orange), a favorite choice of Cherokee bowyers. I've posted pics previously during the crafting. I'll add some photos later. Here is a voice message, expressing thanks.

Unfortunately, this voice message won't work here:

"Error You aren't permitted to upload this kind of file"

He liked it!
voicemail-160.m4a


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I love it! And it sounds like it's going to a great person as well!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful gift. I am sure your friend was pleased and appreciated your work.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I remember you saying you were working on one for him a while back. It turned out great!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice gift

good photos well done


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Well done, there is no better feeling than giving.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, stick makers. If my friend sends me a photo, I'll post it as well.


----------

